# Corsair Vengeance DDR4 issues with MSI Z107A Gaming M7



## allabaster (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi Guys

I purchased the above M7 with a GTX 980 ti, i7 6700k and 16GB kit of corsair vengeance ddr4 3200 ram.

At first I couldn't get it to POST, but once I removed 2 sticks of ram it seemed to work.

Now I can only make it boot if I only populate rows 3 and 4.

When I use rows 1 and 2 or put all 4 sticks in it fails to post with the following code loop on the motherboard output panel:

00
4c
55
0d
19

I have verified the cpu cooler is seated properly and not too tight.  Also there are no bent pins.  

I also tried lowering the ram timings, but this had no effect.

Can anyone suggest any other things I can try?  

Thanks!


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 13, 2015)

Have you updated the bios on the board to the latest revision? I see 1.4 is out there from 8/5... but not sure what it shipped with.


----------



## allabaster (Aug 13, 2015)

Yep - latest BIOS (1.4) is installed.  

That was my first thought....


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 13, 2015)

Have u tried to see if it will boot with only 1 stick?

If yes, than test the others and see if there is a stick it cannot post with, and if it posts with all 4 in a single slot maybe than it could be bad board or board doesn't support the kit u have purchased.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 13, 2015)

Have you confirmed all four sticks work by using the known good slots?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 13, 2015)

allabaster said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I purchased the above M7 with a GTX 980 ti, i7 6700k and 16GB kit of corsair vengeance ddr4 3200 ram.
> 
> ...


Please send a  ticket into MSI support. BIOS may need to be updated to support that X99 XMP profile correctly. My G.Skill 3200 MHz kit works flawlessly, but I do know that because that kit was designed for X99 and not Z170, there may be some problems (especially since that kit is only listed as good for two X99 boards, the Asus X99 Deluxe and Rampage V Extreme).

My kit has 16-16-16-36 timings, likely your kit has different ICs than mine (like I have Hynix, you have Samsung)


----------



## allabaster (Aug 14, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Please send a  ticket into MSI support. BIOS may need to be updated to support that X99 XMP profile correctly. My G.Skill 3200 MHz kit works flawlessly, but I do know that because that kit was designed for X99 and not Z170, there may be some problems (especially since that kit is only listed as good for two X99 boards, the Asus X99 Deluxe and Rampage V Extreme).
> 
> My kit has 16-16-16-36 timings, likely your kit has different ICs than mine (like I have Hynix, you have Samsung)



I've opened a ticket with MSI, will see what they have to offer.

It's been a while since I got in this early with a new cpu model, I'd forgotten the pain of the early adopter!

The problem I have is since it's a new DDR format I cant test the sticks in another board :-S


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 14, 2015)

So.... testing all sticks in the good slots?


----------



## phasersonkill (Aug 14, 2015)

Joined up so i could chime in. I'm having this exact same issue with Crucial Ballsitix RAM, so it seems like it's a BIOS issue and not a RAM issue.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 14, 2015)

I new bios came out on the 12th... did you try that (phaser or the OP)?


----------



## phasersonkill (Aug 14, 2015)

I updated to the one from the 5th. I'm not seeing anything for the 12th for my board (M5)

http://us.msi.com/support/mb/Z170A-GAMING-M5.html/#down-bios


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 14, 2015)

Sorry, wrong board...


----------



## Lukus (Aug 16, 2015)

hey i'm also having the same issue- although i cannot put the RAM into 2 slots at once- i can only use 1 slot either 3 or 4  again i'm the same in terms of bios etc- please let me know if you fixed it- and how!


----------



## phasersonkill (Aug 16, 2015)

I've still been trying to crack this but I think I'm down to just replacing the motherboard. I have tried 3 different types of DDR4 including G.Skill Ripjaw 4 with a model number that matches the RAM Compatibility List for the M5. 
I've also tried various BIOS settings and I can't get anything to post with RAM in slots 1 or 2.
I'm going to go to the local Fry's and grab another MSI board to find out if it's a specific issue with our motherboards or something broader. I'll update afterwards.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 16, 2015)

phasersonkill said:


> I've still been trying to crack this but I think I'm down to just replacing the motherboard. I have tried 3 different types of DDR4 including G.Skill Ripjaw 4 with a model number that matches the RAM Compatibility List for the M5.
> I've also tried various BIOS settings and I can't get anything to post with RAM in slots 1 or 2.
> I'm going to go to the local Fry's and grab another MSI board to find out if it's a specific issue with our motherboards or something broader. I'll update afterwards.


Yeah, I'd like ot hear how this pans out, since I haven't had any issues at all, but then again, I don't have Corsair ram. It is possible it's a CPU issue, but it could be a bad board, too.


----------



## phasersonkill (Aug 16, 2015)

Ok, this is definitely a problem with the motherboard.
I replaced my M5 with an M7 and it is able to boot and recognize all 4 sticks of G.Skill Ripjaw 4 2666.
Again, this is the Z170 Chipset running an i5 6600k

I wish there was an easier answer for everyone but this was the case for me. Seeing as how several folks are having this problem it looks like it might be a hit-or-miss issue with these MSI boards.


----------



## Lukus (Aug 16, 2015)

RMA time...


----------



## Woomack (Aug 17, 2015)

My luck is that 3 G.Skill Ripjaws 4 kits couldn't work at XMP profiles on Z170 board and all were Samsung based, designed for X99 - 2666, 3000, 3200. 3200 c16 couldn't run stable at manual settings too. 2 Hynix kits were working fine ( both 3000 ). Ripjaws V 2x8GB 3200 C16 are working fine on Z170 but are not working at XMP on X99 ( actually this is not important for me ).
Crucial 2666 and Kingston 2666 designed for X99 were both working fine on Z170 and X99 boards. I have no Corsair kit right now to test.

Regardless what memory are you using, it still should boot at standard SPD / Auto settings. If it doesn't work with more than 1 memory kit then it's probably motherboard's fault or problem with BIOS.

Other thing is that I simply don't trust MSI motherboards after couple of weird problems with previous generations and barely any help from their support. Literally every MSI board I had went to RMA in ~1 month after purchase.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 17, 2015)

allabaster said:


> At first I couldn't get it to POST, but once I removed 2 sticks of ram it seemed to work.
> 
> Now I can only make it boot if I only populate rows 3 and 4.
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest ensuring the cooler is mounted correctly and that there aren't any traces running under one of the mounting bolts.
Some Manufacturers have made ridiculous design calls by placing them to close to the mounting holes and they can become damaged. Using an insulator can localize the pressure immediately to the region it is meant to be.


----------



## phasersonkill (Aug 17, 2015)

Woomack said:


> My luck is that 3 G.Skill Ripjaws 4 kits couldn't work at XMP profiles on Z170 board and all were Samsung based, designed for X99 - 2666, 3000, 3200. 3200 c16 couldn't run stable at manual settings too. 2 Hynix kits were working fine ( both 3000 ). Ripjaws V 2x8GB 3200 C16 are working fine on Z170 but are not working at XMP on X99 ( actually this is not important for me ).
> Crucial 2666 and Kingston 2666 designed for X99 were both working fine on Z170 and X99 boards. I have no Corsair kit right now to test.
> 
> Regardless what memory are you using, it still should boot at standard SPD / Auto settings. If it doesn't work with more than 1 memory kit then it's probably motherboard's fault or problem with BIOS..



Yeah, XMP works fine on my M7. None of the 3 types I tried would work on the M5, I didn't try anything but the G.Skill in the M7 but I assume the others would have worked as well.



Caring1 said:


> I was going to suggest ensuring the cooler is mounted correctly and that there aren't any traces running under one of the mounting bolts.
> Some Manufacturers have made ridiculous design calls by placing them to close to the mounting holes and they can become damaged. Using an insulator can localize the pressure immediately to the region it is meant to be.



Tried this, along with just about everything else. This RAM issue seems to not be uncommon. A quick search of the MSI boards shows several more people with the exact same issue.


----------



## gudleif (Aug 17, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I was going to suggest ensuring the cooler is mounted correctly and that there aren't any traces running under one of the mounting bolts.
> Some Manufacturers have made ridiculous design calls by placing them to close to the mounting holes and they can become damaged. Using an insulator can localize the pressure immediately to the region it is meant to be.


 
This fixed the problem for me. I had already tried loosening the CPU fan, but I never checked the bolts that's placed on the MB. you just saved my week Caring1, Thank You!!!


----------



## Lukus (Aug 18, 2015)

So MSI got back to me and told me that I needed to unplug and clear the CMOS, which is actually the only thing I haven't tried... I'm at work now though so can't try it. (They also suggested a whole bunch of other things that have already been suggested here)


----------



## Lukus (Aug 20, 2015)

What board do you have gudlief?

Also, anyone fixed there's yet!?


----------



## Lukus (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey, so I fixed it- I bought a really good magnifying glass and one of my pins was like 1mm out- I bent it back and it works like a charm now!!! Also I used insulated washers on my water cooler mounting.


----------



## hat (Aug 23, 2015)

Is it just me or is there very little quality in PC parts anymore?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 23, 2015)

hat said:


> Is it just me or is there very little quality in PC parts anymore?


Once you've tried to install and remove a CPU from these new sockets, you might understand what the issue is. Can't blame user error, or the board makers... it's whoever designed this stupid socket. IT's not very deep like past mainstream sockets, because the PCB is very very thin. One guy changed his cooler mounting, the other found a bent pin... Quality of parts has nothing to do with it.


ASUS has CPU installation tool w/ Z170-DELUXE, many pictures of it in my review (coming soon).


----------



## hat (Aug 23, 2015)

How about a quality design then?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 27, 2015)

seriously so we now need special plastic tools to install a cpu
idiotic ...


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 27, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> seriously so we now need special plastic tools to install a cpu
> idiotic ...


Agreed. At least there are options to help make the process easier. Also, with building your own PC becoming more commonplace, tools such as ASUS' do not necessarily  make it easier and could cause problems if used improperly. Fortunately, it's not 100% required, and the direction given for the tool in question, to me, give fair warning of any issues, provided you read the manual/directions.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 27, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Agreed. At least there are options to help make the process easier. Also, with building your own PC becoming more commonplace, tools such as ASUS' do not necessarily  make it easier and could cause problems if used improperly. Fortunately, it's not 100% required, and the direction given for the tool in question, to me, give fair warning of any issues, provided you read the manual/directions.


would't surprise me if one of the vendors took some creative license with the socket its self ... 
as you said it just needs to be beefed up a little


----------



## greggers (Sep 6, 2015)

Same issue, got the gaming m7 with CMK16GX4M2A2400C14R RAM. 

If I pull out either of the sticks and enable XMP it goes away fine and boots using the correct profile, but putting both in within any combination of slots just results in an overclock failed message, all other settings remaining stock. Also tried to do a manual overclock with the timings but nada, nothing works. 



http://www.scan.co.uk/savedbasket/a109cdb8-da4f-4943-9854-3263d16d5f12


----------



## doomsday (Sep 19, 2015)

Same issue today with MSI M7 and G.skill Ripjaw 2400, 4x8GB. Post with any single stick in DIMM1, any 2 Sticks in Dimm 2+4. All four, in any order wont post, 3 sticks wont post. 

First time with an MSI board. Normally use ASUS. RMA'ing for an ASUS and replacement RAM just in case.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 19, 2015)

Memory problems should be fixed with most recent BIOS, or by re-mounting cooler/making sure there are no bent pins. All board makers had issues, with either Samsung or Hynix memory, ASUS included. Most boards are working fine with both ICs now.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 20, 2015)

The issues in this thread remind me yet again NOT to become an early adopter of new tech...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 20, 2015)

It hasn't been said before in this thread but the two MSI Z170A boards I saw are kind of illogical in that the stick install order goes:
DIMM2
DIMM4
DIMM1
DIMM3

DIMM2 must always be populated first.  I don't know if that can cause the problems you're experiencing but if you haven't tried already, worth a shot.




hat said:


> Is it just me or is there very little quality in PC parts anymore?


I always buy Kingston for a reason: zero problems with compatibility.  Everytime I deviated from Kingston (OCZ and Corsair), it bit me in the ass.  The memory compatibility issues may be fixed down the road by BIOS updates.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 21, 2015)

Kingston ram sucks for AMD. 

Populated first? Meaning, if I had two DIMMs I need to seat that one first then DIMM 1? How would it know? Or, are you saying that if you use only one stick it should go into DIMM2?


----------



## Hallani18 (Oct 29, 2015)

allabaster said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I purchased the above M7 with a GTX 980 ti, i7 6700k and 16GB kit of corsair vengeance ddr4 3200 ram.
> 
> ...



I had the same problem after exchanging my ram, board, and processor, four times for the same parts. I decided to go with Asrock z170 6k. Now my station is running flawlessly with no problems what so ever, regardless what Bios version I had installed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Populated first? Meaning, if I had two DIMMs I need to seat that one first then DIMM 1? How would it know? Or, are you saying that if you use only one stick it should go into DIMM2?


Sorry for the late replay...
1 stick: DIMM2
2 stick: DIMM2 + 4
3 stick: DIMM2 + 4 + 1
4 stick: DIMM2 + 4 + 1 + 3




Hallani18 said:


> I had the same problem after exchanging my ram, board, and processor, four times for the same parts. I decided to go with Asrock z170 6k. Now my station is running flawlessly with no problems what so ever, regardless what Bios version I had installed.


Were they installed in the correct DIMMs?


----------



## Hallani18 (Oct 30, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Sorry for the late replay...
> 1 stick: DIMM2
> 2 stick: DIMM2 + 4
> 3 stick: DIMM2 + 4 + 1
> ...





FordGT90Concept said:


> Sorry for the late replay...
> 1 stick: DIMM2
> 2 stick: DIMM2 + 4
> 3 stick: DIMM2 + 4 + 1
> ...


yes they were. I also tried all the different combinations


----------



## Yuniverse (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm having the same prob with M5 and Corsair Vengeance LPX (4x8) modules.
I've checked for bent pins, but couldn't find anything out of ordinary.  I've loosened the cooler as well as the MB screws and I've tried the 2,4,1,3 order to no avail.
In my case, only the banks 1 and 2 are working.


----------



## hapkiman (Nov 6, 2015)

I have this same motherboard and have two sticks of Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB DDR4 3000MHz RAM.  These sticks should be populated in the second and last slots.  I have not had any problems at all, and after hitting the XMP button in the BIOS it runs at 3000MHz.

I have found it better to use only two sticks of RAM when running dual channel.  Try using only two sticks in the 2nd and 4th DIMM slots (and enabling XMP in BIOS).  I have to say I am very happy with this MSI board, and w/the Corsair RAM.  But I have noticed quite a few people posting about RAM issues with the Gaming M7.  But it seems they almost always are using four instead of two sticks.


----------



## Dante Gallucci (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey all!, 

So I was receiving the same error code readout as the OP and many others in this forum, and on the MSI forums as well. Its been three years since my last build so needless to say my heart absolutely SANK when the mobo wouldn't post. 

The first think i tried was removing ram from slots 1 and 2. This left me with the error code 99, which I don't actually think means anything. The next thing I did was remove the heatsink and throw it in the trash. I ended up buying a Hyper Evo 212 which is working great for now. I removed the CPU and cleaned the bottom with 91% pure rubbing alcohol and a qtip. I also examined all of the pins in the socket. It took me about 15 min before I noticed that one single pin was about 1mm bent in the wrong direction. I used a tiny flat head screw driver (from my vape kit) to gently nudge that little bastard back into line. After that, I re-installed my RAM, filling slots 2, then 4, then 1, then 3. By this time the CPU was dry (didn't take long at all). I re-installed the CPU, and was extra careful when installing the new heatsink to not over tighten, and to tighten it down evenly (5 rotations per screw in a star pattern). 

The mobo then posted the 99 again, restarted itself, and then posted. All 4 sticks of RAM were recognized at the proper timings and speeds. All of the sata drives were recognized and my rig was up and running as it should be. 

At first glance I didn't see any pins that were out of place, so I followed them vertically, horizontally, then diagonally. By systematically examining the pins I was able to spot the faulty little bugger. 1151 pins is quite a few, so look carefully! 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Dante Gallucci (Nov 14, 2015)

Also, specs: Intel core i7 6700k, 32g (8x4) Gskill Trident Z series, MSI GTX 980ti in SLI, MSI z107a gaming m7 mobo, seasonic snowsilent 1050w platinum psu


----------

